# Which of these products is considered to be most effective?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I HOPE this is the best forum for this. If not, please feel free to move.

As far as the products, I was a little conflicted on which one to buy.

LV400 has 60+% of 2,4D and it is ester. The form of 2,4D is dichlorophenoxtacetic acid.
Amine 400 has 47% of 2,4D. Same form of 24,D as LV400.
The Pasture Pro has the lowest concentration of the above 2,4D at 33% but it also has this other version of 2,4D that the other two does not. It has 16% of diethanolamine salt as well.

I initially ruled out the amine because I've read that ester is better when it's cooler temps...and that it is more soluble, so that makes it more effective.

I ultimately went with the LV400 because of the higher concentration, but I was curious about this other 2,4D salt that the Pasture Pro has.


----------

